

New Youtube Layout? - sauerbraten
http://i.imgur.com/2QIlj.png

======
jbperry
I first thought. Why is everything so small? Barely taking up the left 50% of
the screen and the icons for the channels I subscribe to are almost too small
to make out anything. Not even 1/4" on a side.

But turns out it scales up well. And it seems to remember your scaling
settings between sessions.

------
lukaszg
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/115229808208707341778/posts/5Buz...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/115229808208707341778/posts/5Buz2cjRWSu)

------
sauerbraten
Their blog post: <http://youtube-global.blogspot.de/>

------
sauerbraten
Also: new video page <http://i.imgur.com/y4b4x.png>

------
syassami
It's so bright it almost hurts

